# Help on Colnago Master Sizing-6'3 height



## kirilly (Mar 23, 2010)

Just wanted some feedback from colnago mxl riders out there on sizing/fit of the bike. I am 6'3 and my build, proportionally, is quite average. I ride two bikes that are quite different in size; an Eddy Merckx Corsa extra track frame, sz 62 and a beater Miele (Canadian pride) that is a 58 (both sizes are c-t). Both are adjusted for comfort although I somewhat prefer the smaller size of the Miele since it feels a bit lighter/snappier albeit the inferior tubes/build when compared to the Merckx and its geo. I am considering of getting the MXL in a 60 but I am concerned if this is too small. Not much of a chance to ride it/try it out where I am at and since I am ordering online I cant try the frame beforehand. Any help/advice is appreciated. I like my frames on the smaller end and do not have flexibility problems, but still when you’re dropping that much money on a frame things should be just about right.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

I ride a Miele (columbus sl) with a 56.5 cm tt, albeit with a 14 cm stem. 6'1 with about 33" inseam.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I am 6-0 and ride a 59 Master X-Light. I have long femurs (34.5 cycling inseam) and a short torso. I would think you would need a 61, just a guess. You might go over to the manufacturers forum and then Colnago. Maybe a tall guy can help you over there.


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

Krilly et al - I'm here if you'd like to talk about fitting, especially for tall riders. I'm 6'5 so have a good deal of experience with tall bikes. Colnago is among the best options for tall guys looking for a nice bike.

I've attached a shot of a Master XL size 65 with handbuilt King/Dt wheelset which I recently built for a fellow tall rider. Insanely light build for being a giant steel bike - 17.7 lbs. I'm quite proud.


----------



## kirilly (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey Cliff,
I saw that build on the site and was so impressed with the fact that it was a sub 18 lbs bike that size! Given my height to you think a 60 master would do?


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

Kirilly,
Even better is how stiff that giant steel bike felt. Of the 11 staff here, I'm the only rider qualifed to test-ride a 65cm, so I was able to take it out for a nice spin and put it through its paces.
Check your personal messages, I sent you my phone number. There is a decent amount of info I'd like to collect from you before narrowing down to any frame size.

-Cliff


----------

